# Fujimi Ferrari Daytona



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I was just browsing the depths of my Photobucket account and came across these pics of a car I built about 12 years ago. I don't think I've ever posted them here before so....























































The kit is from Fujimi's acclaimed Enthusiast series and the detail in these kits has to be seen to be believed. Apologies for the slightly blurry pics...they were taken with a first-generation digital camera...if I can figure out what I did with the model I'll take some fresh ones....


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll say one thing for sure, if I didn't know it was a model I might be fooled. The engine compartment is amazing and all the little details in your diorama really set it off. Great job, too bad we can't go back in time 12 years and live it all over again.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

She's pretty. I built that one too. I did red with tan.
Nice work!
I love that car.

Steve


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I did one of those more than 20 years ago (when I could still afford it), it's a beautiful kit. I'm glad to see one done in something other than Italian Red.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I just noticed the tool kit. I worked for a Ferarri dealership, you nailed the the kit!

Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

They must work on English cars there too (oil spots).

What scale is that?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

They_ all _leak. we had an Enzo and the F-1 transmission went out before the boss could get it in his driveway. the car was still under warranty and they still charged us almost 2k!
Fujimi does the Enthusiast scale in 1/24th 

Steve


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Incredible job, love it!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

The 365GTS "Daytona" Spyder has to be one of the most beautiful cars to ever carry the Ferrari name. To me, it's a toss-up between it and the 250GT "California" Spyder.


----------

